

The 4-Hour Startup (followup) - Building It - guynamedloren
http://madebyloren.com/posts/10

======
codeslush
Hey Loren - excellent article. I often fall into the trap of over-engineering
something or getting stuck in the details and not getting it done. The
simplicity of what you put together is very inspiring and almost a talent in
itself. Awesome. And...you just keep banging out this content too! Do you
sleep? :-)

I wish I had the design chops you have. I've come to realize it just isn't
going to happen for me. It's not my thing. The fact that you've got the design
skills, the street smarts and the coding skills necessary to throw stuff
together like this quickly makes you a very lethal weapon.

I have very much enjoyed watching your posts over the last few weeks. You've
hit it hard man and I expect you're going to be the next patio11! You're on a
roll -- keep it up!

Quick Question: The photoshop shirt template you linked to - where did you get
that?

Anyway, you're inspiring me, and I suspect a LOT of other people too.

------
guynamedloren
Yes, I know it's not really a "startup". It's a fun nickname for a little
project that took off and became profitable relatively quickly.

Anyway, this is a followup to my previous posts, from which I received many
requests for details of how I built, designed, and marketed the project. In
this post, I went into details explaining exactly what tools I used to design
and build the site, and shared plenty of valuable resources. I hope this is
helpful, and I'd be glad to answer any more questions about the process.

~~~
alok-g
How do you make the T-shirts though, or what service do you use for getting
them made? (Sorry if this is a naive question.)

~~~
dhs
There were some comments a couple days ago which might be helpful:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2173482>

------
kgtm
Most excellent writeup! The whole set of posts (when they are ready of course)
should be the manifesto of momentum surfers. For me, the moneyshot was:

"One-click checkout. This was as easy as painless for the customer as it could
be. There were no dropdowns for size selections, no “Buy This” buttons, and no
shopping carts. Just click on the desired size, enter Paypal info, done."

A _lot_ of people get this critical part of the sales process so wrong.

~~~
phlux
I've always thought that it would be a good idea for a clothier site to ask
you what your preferred size is when you sign up for an account - then by
default always show you that size - but give you a link to select other sizes
if you wish, for times when buying for others.

But otherwise - always show me only items in my preferred size. Anything I
click to purchase is already correct. Input my waist, preferred inseam, shoe
size neck size etc (all optional of course) -- and never worry.

It would be interesting if there was a "Single-sign-on" type service that I
could sign up for and input all these details - then any site I go to could
referrence "mymeasurments.com" deetails and always show my inventory that fits
me.

anyone want to hack this together?

